# [1.0] Android GoSMS Theme [7/23/2011]



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

As an alternative SMS/MMS application I like to use GoSMS Pro (Which is also free!)
I never did like ever aspect of the themes that it came with or the ones you could download so I decided I would make my own. It's actually pretty fun to do and I will probably do more of them in different styles so if any of you have an idea be sure to get in contact with me so I can see what I can do!

More things will be changed as I update. Current name is possibly temporary so if you have an idea for a better name feel free to send me a DM.

(Images may not be exact due to possible updates since they were taken.)

















*Please don't re-post this. However linking to this thread is fine.  Thanks!*



> *Changelog*
> 
> 
> > *1.0:*
> > Base


----------



## JMares214 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## mjpitts32 (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice theme. Is it possible to make the top message bar black instead?


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

mjpitts32 said:


> Very nice theme. Is it possible to make the top message bar black instead?


sure, full black or gradient black?


----------



## mjpitts32 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gradient would look good.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright I won't be home until tonight but I will send it to you tonight 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Umm. Were is the dl link?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Nvm, had to open up the browser to find it

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

mjpitts32 said:


> Gradient would look good.


Here you go, but if you are already on Android theme just switch themes and then go back to this one to see the change since I didn't update the version#.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Can you make the background black and the convoy bubble colors green and blue?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## mjpitts32 (Jul 22, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> Here you go, but if you are already on Android theme just switch themes and then go back to this one to see the change since I didn't update the version#.


It looks perfect. Thank you.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

NM, I figured out how to change the colors. Thanks though

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------

